# 'Stuffed' Pork Chops



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Last night we had pork chops & I tried something different.... I pounded 2 of them out to ~ 1/4" thick & spread a bruschetta type mixture on them, rolled them up, tied them & seasoned with salt/pepper. I just grilled them on the gasser (along with a couple of plain ones for today).

Mrs. Ranch made a pot of green beans & potatoes (from our garden) as well as a dewberry custard pie for dessert!!!


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Aye carumba!


----------



## Jawbreaker (Feb 20, 2007)

Sweet.Now i gots to go open the fridge door.Starting to think you do this on purpose.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Good looking stuff, Ranch, and that pie looks good enough to eat. Wish I had a piece.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

glenbo said:


> Good looking stuff, Ranch, and that pie looks good enough to eat. Wish I had a piece.


X2!!!


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

Super pics of the grub , Ranch . My kind of food.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Heck yea. The new potatos and green beans from the garden boiled up like that were a Sunday staple with dinner for us growing up. Looks awesome.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

I would love to get the recipes for the meat and pie. 
Thanks,
B.D


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I'll post them up in the 'Recipe Forum' for you BD... Give me a day or two.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks Awesome!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Here's the recipe for the *Dewberry Pie*, BD...

http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1466954


----------

